# Automatic Hash Machine - 5 Gallon Bubble Hash Washing Machine



## MMJSpots (Dec 28, 2012)

So I have purchased a 5 Gallon Hash Washer http://probags.co/product/view/2/3 from probags and have used it 5 times so far. What I love the most is the automatic part of it. I don't have to whip a wooden spoon or use a blender for 10 minutes like a monkey which is awesome. Basically its switched now to 10 minutes of cleaning the washer, which I highly prefer. 

Hash runs are much more consistent now. Depending on my ice/mixing/etc, I would get various amounts of bubble hash with the same strain. I can now predict almost exactly what I will get out of each hash run which is pretty nice to know. 



So I would like to say I am pretty pleased with it so far. I think I will be able to get a ton of more runs from it before the machine gives me any problems. It seems to be built really tough so far.


----------

